# When you think in ...... you think in ..... ?



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

1 country or zone a week....

This week!
*When you think of* China you *think of....? *(a food, a party, the people, etc.)

*Messages*: 
1 to 24 & 98 to 102 | Spain
25 to 44 | United Kingdom
45 to 54 | Russia 
55 to 63 | Levant
64 to 68 | Brazil
69 to 77 | Thailand
78 to 85 | United States
86 to 89 | Oman
90 to 97 | Venezuela
104 to 119 | France
120 to X | China
*Pages*: 
1 to 2 & 5 to 6 | Spain
2 to 3 | United Kingdom
3 to 3 | Russia
3 to 4 | Levant
4 to 4 | Brazil
4 to 4 | Thailand
4 to 5 | United States
5 to 5 | Oman
5 to 6 | Venezuela
7 to 7 | France
7 to X | China


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

I know English isn't your first language, so it's an understandable mistake, but I think you mean "when you think *of*... you think *of*..." .


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you mean "When you speak OF Spain you think OF". In Spanish, you say "pensar en"....in English, it's "think of". 

When I think of Spain, I think of:

> Matadores
> Los reyes catolicos
> Alhambra 
> Galician, Castillian, Asturian, Catalan, Basque, and Aranese
> The Mediterranean
> Autovias
> TVE
> Las Ketchup
> Enrique Iglesias
> British and German tourists
> Moors 
> Tapas
> Sangria
> Paella


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ups.... :S ok 

Thanks!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Madrid,bull fights,HSR...mostly.


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

My neighbours.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Real Madrid!! Mediterranean, Partying and Bull-Fighting

I have a question, and be honest. Are people in the major cities of Spain rude and arrogant? Because I've heard stories...


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

What do you associate with.... :|


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

When I think of Spain, I think of Prado Museum


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

When I think of Spain I think of
1) Iglesias(churches)
2) Comida (food)
3) Baile Espanola (Spanish Dances)
4) Vino(wine)
5) ciudad del bonita (beautiful cities)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Canadian Chocho said:


> I have a question, and be honest. Are people in the major cities of Spain rude and arrogant? Because I've heard stories...


Not, moreover, a exemple: the Madrid people always had a reputation for be very friendly and nice....


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, for the most spanish people the bullfights are a shame.... Too many old people hate it, but most young people.... (The vast majority) :/


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Spain... wow. One of the culturally closest country to us (but much more informal and laid back), everything seems somewhat domestic or déjà-vu, everyone want to go there on holiday, boomed in recent years, efficient, a bit too much chauvinistic, people from Ibiza, sea sun and sangria, Zapatero, Don Quixote, green North and arid South, their king was born here, paella, pescado y mariscos, I envy El Escorial and the Alhambra to them, I do not envy Benidorm... well, these are the first I can think of.
One of my favourite country anyway.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Paella, sangria, sinoritas...


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Sun
Sea
Beachs
Bull Fighting
Spanish Football - FC Barcelona
The awful resorts full of British Chavs lol


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tapas
Pedro Almodovar films
Sangria
Bullfighting
Pilota
Perennially useless national football team
Rioja
Cruzcampo
Civil War
Paella
Catholicism
Banco Santander
Franco
Seat cars
The Umayyad Caliphate at Cordoba
Beaches
Mountains
Pans & Company
Sherry
English cafes and pubs in coastal resorts selling bacon and eggs to sunburnt Brits
The Alhambra
Antoni Gaudi
Picasso, Goya, Dali, El Greco
The Prado
Percebes
Flamenco
Churros
Julio & Enrique Iglesias
Hernan Cortes, Francisco Pizarro
The Inquisition
1588 and all that


----------



## jmok (Dec 30, 2006)

churches
flaminco dancers
romantic lovers
food
beaches
fashion
and a lot more..................


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

> English cafes and pubs in coastal resorts selling bacon and eggs to sunburnt Brits


Benidorm :lol:


----------



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

Alhambra
Sevilla
Costa del sol
Andalucia
Malaga
Pablo picasso
Dali
Paco de lucia
Guitar flamenco
Ronda
Terrromolinos
Benalmadena
Granada
Madrid
Barcelone
Good quality of life
Torreador/corridas
Expo 1992 in Seville
Cathedral of Malaga
Cathedral of Seville
Seville and malaga are in ''competition''
Roman after Wizigoth and Moors...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, Moors and colonizing 2/3 of the Americas.


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

Bad teeth!  That one always makes me laugh. I really don't know where it comes from.


----------



## saking (Nov 7, 2007)

Mallorca! Ibiza! - sun


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

saking said:


> Mallorca! Ibiza! - sun


In UK? :? 

We are speaking of the UK... 

But thanx....


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

when I think of the UK I think of ... bad weather, james bond, good music (some bad too ... spice girls?!), london, tabloids, soccer, beautiful countryside, crazy royals, great museums, BBC, fish and chips, pubs ...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

This week!!:

*RUSSIA*
Lebanon other week ok?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge, cold, vodka, Putin, loads of oil and gas, CCCP, Moscow underground, Bulgakov, Gagarin, pretty girls, horrid bureaucracy, pride, Trans-Siberian Railway.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Siberian bears
Terrorists
Extreme crime
Communism
Stalin
Mafia
Ugly girls
Russian hats
chicken.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Russia:*
Billionaires buying British Football Clubs
Moscow
Cold/snow
Jeremy from the BBC TV program "Airport" who works for Aeroflot.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

My friend Eli
Similar climate to us.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> Siberian bears
> Terrorists
> Extreme crime
> Communism
> ...


IMO, it's either Super ugly-girls or ultra fine Russian hunnies! :banana:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> IMO, it's either Super ugly-girls or ultra fine Russian hunnies! :banana:


No, for me they are just ugly.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Russia =

Pine Forests
Cold
Vladimir Putin
Okhrankha/Cheka/KGB/FSB secret police
Onion shaped domes
Russian Orthodox Church
Moscow - The Third Rome
The Kremlin
Red Square
St Petersburg - Window on the west.
Winter Palace
The Hermitage
Novgorod - ancient trading city
Space program
Yuri Gagarin
Alexander Solzhenitsyn
Communist nomenklatura turned into mega-rich capitalist oligarchs
Russian Revolution
Lenin
Stalin
Trotsky
Krushchev
Brezhnev
Gorbachev
oil/gas industry
oil/gas politics
Paranoia regarding 'the west'
Tsarist and Communist imperialism
Vodka
The Norilsk Nickel Company
Gulags
Tolstoy
Dostoevsky
Tchaikovsky
Rachmaninov
Stravinsky
Shostakovich etc etc
Ballet and Circuses
Tea drinking/Samovars
GOSPLAN
Intourist
Pravda
Boris Yeltsin dancing drunk on stage in public
Caviar
Commieblock cities
Peter the Great
Catherine the great
(Raa Raa) Rasputin


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Russia

-unsmiling people
-unfriendly service
-vodka
-cold
-almost every woman under 60 wearing high heels
-rich Moscow, poor everywhere else
-government that wants desperately to regain superpower status
-commie blocks
-anti-Kremlin journalists "mysteriously" murdered
-Matryoshka dolls
-birch trees
-onion domes
-mayonnaise-based salads
-very impressed with their newfound wealth and obnoxiously showing it off (even though only a very small percentage of Russians are rich)


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

* Pelmeni
* Matryoshka dolls
* Ruki Vverh
* Yulia Savicheva
* Valeriy Meladze
* DDT (listening to them right now!)
* Dance-pop music in general
* A lower FM band that runs from 66 to 72 MHz or so
* Avtoradio
* Impoverished villages
* Alcoholism
* Byzantine architecture, especially onion domes
* NTV
* Putin
* The Duma
* USSR
* The whole Russia - French relationship
* Formality
* Vodka
* Abortion
* Russian Orthodoxy
* Bears
* Wooden toys
* The "New Russians" and MB cars
* UKZ or whatever that car brand is
* Trans-Siberian railway
* Endless fields
* Siberia 
* Extreme cold in Siberia
* Kuril islands
* Brighton Beach


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*When You think of the Levant (Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palestine, Israel), what do you think of?*


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, sorry.... answer the previous question, he and me have this treatment


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

this one could get pretty politically incorrect pretty quick, so i'm going to stick with a long history and strong sentiments!!


----------



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

so quickly


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

not sure how saying they have a long, tumultuous history and strong sentiments are non PC?? in fact i think that is the most PC way of voicing the only thing i really know about the region, whether that's an unfortunate western generalization or not. "what i think of, when i think of"...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Guys, you have to change your way of thinking...The Middle east isn't only about politics and wars...
We have a *Long History*
Baalbek
Tyre
Saida
Petra
Alep
Anjar
Beiteddine
Byblos
etc

*Sports*
*Snow*
*Amazing Natural Landscapes*
*Nightlife*
*Hotels*
*Many projects and constructions*
*Beaches*

My point is, everything in the Middle East is NOT about politics...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Any answer? :?


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

^^No es un problemo. Puedes cambiar la pregunta.
I'm still learning spanish and i love it


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

beirut guy said:


> ^^No es un problemo. Puedes cambiar la pregunta.
> I'm still learning spanish and i love it


I don't understand because there aren't any answer.... 

If now to some hours there aren't more answers I change the zone or country....

Ok, puedes exponerme tus dudas sobre el español, te puedo ayudar


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry, but after 5 days there has been no response, only complaints (I do not understand the cause of there are complaints), so we change the country or zone....

Now to 7 or less days....(depends the answers  ):

BRAZIL


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Football
Rio
Crime
Funny language
Jungle
Amazon
The colour green


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, hot women.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

-My Brazilian neighbors
-A Portuguese language and old Portuguese area
-Río de janeiro
-Carnivals
-Jungle
-Big country
-Beaches
-Tourism
-Warm temperatures
-Nicely


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

When I think of Brazil ... I think of: soccer, rio, crime, music, carnival, bossa nova, amazon, poverty & favelas, caipirinhas, corruption, pele


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

THAILAND!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Ladyboys
Tsunami
Food that only women like


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

THAILAND: Beach, hotels, sea, paradise, islands, relaxation...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thailand:

Upper middle-income country
Very touristy 
Smiling and cheerful people
largely Buddhist and Muslims


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

When I think of Thailand I think of:

-similar to India in many ways
-great people
-delicious food
-long history
-prostitutes (sorry...)
-great monuments 
-awesome temples


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

-Some thai friend
-Jungle
-Beach
-Hot
-Bangkok


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Ladyboys


Ladyboys LOL! :rofl:

so true


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

- Tom Yam
- Elephants
- Tourist
- Sex/Ladyboys
- Patpong
- Canals
- Temples
- King Bumibol
- Thai food (my favourite)
- Beach
- Thaksin Sinawatra


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> When I think of Thailand I think of:
> 
> -similar to India in many ways


Believe me, even Thailand and Bangladesh are totally different worlds


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Some days!!

United States of America

USA


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Any Answer? :? o.o


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I think everyone is too embarrassed to answer! :lol:

Uhmm...McDonald's

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

-New York
-Bush
-Many rich & many poor people
-300 millions
-The country of freedom (I do not think it particularly free)
-Not many old old history
-Some zones spanish
-Skyscrapers
-Cool


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

New York
Washington DC
Hamburgers
Shame on you, Barack!
Hollywood
Thanksgiving, with the turkeys offcourse
Howdy y'all!
...


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

NBA.....
Dallas Cowboys.........or Cowboys and Cowgirls
US Air Force, Navy, Army, Marines.......boyscout
NASA
STARBUCKS........
YELLOW CAB


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Fat people
McDonalds
Coca-Cola
Guns
Big military
Apple Pie
Super Bowl
Stars and Stripes
Cars
Sprawl


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

MCD,BK,KFC,PizzaHut.
Hollywood.
Americain coockies
Las Vegas,New Yorker and Los Angeles.
55000 people from Bosnia and Herzegovina in St. Louis.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Oman 

- Very luxurious place to live
- Very Easy life
- East meets West
- Crystal-clear beaches
- Many people from all around the world
- Nobody wears Western clothes....
- Peaceful country
- Most beautiful landscape in Middle East
- Very big houses
- Muscat the magic capital
- Very friendly Omanis
- Hot 
- Obsession with perfume..
- Superb infrastructure


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You forgot: METEORITS!!! 

I wanted to go to Oman next month, but I think it's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to expensive and there are no holiday packages as it seems.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ But there are many budget hotels in Muscat and all other cities .. around $ 30/ night.
Believe me you will enjoy every single second in Oman.

And why... Meteorits ???


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

In the deserts of Oman and Yemen the sand is very bright and flat land and that's why nowhere in the world you find so many rocks from the universe


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Venezuela  

- Skyscrapercities such as Caracas, Valencia, Maracaibo, etc..
- Nice beaches esp in Isla Margarita
-Very green country
- Strong family ties
- anaconda
- piranha
- Angel Falls
- either Very Cosmopolitan or Very traditional
- Tropical beach VS snow mountains ( Pico Bolivar etc. )
- Upper-middle income country
- Oil cheaper than water


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Venezuela
> 
> - Skyscrapercities such as Caracas, Valencia, Maracaibo, etc..
> - Nice beaches esp in Isla Margarita
> ...


Beautiful women :nuts:
Miss Universe/World
Caracas


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Beautiful women
my crazy aunt
mountains
beaches
Skyscrapers
Caracas metro
baseball
Amazon


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

... and Miss contests in women prisons :lol:
Probably the country with the hottest criminal chicks in the world :cheers:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

United States

1- The structure which stands at 628.8m above ground level.
2- ASME Click here
3- Minnesota. 
4- Carnegie Mellon University (CMU)
5- North Dakota.
6- Stanford University.
7- Germans and Norwegians.
8- The structure which stands at 527 m above ground level.
9- CCIE. Click here.
10.
- Beijing.
- Fairbanks AK.
- Ford Automobile.
- Multinational giants.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

I like this thread!

Venezuela

Hot country
Lots of bugs
The Angel Falls
Hugo Chavez
Always winning Miss World, lots of beautiful women
Carribean coastline
The riots in Caracas in the early 90's
Funny accents- pronouncing the letter j differently to other Spanish speakers
Oil revenue
Simon Bolivar
Recent plane crash hno:
Recent trouble with Colombia
good at baseball but no good at futbol
5th July Independance Day
Border dispute with Guyana


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Venezuela: 
Miss Universe/World
Amazone
Hugo Chavez
Petrol
Isla Maragarita
One of my Girlfriends...
city crimes


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

^^LOL @ "one of my girlfiends :lol:


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

España

La gran via and that small restaurant where I go to eat empanada gallega every time I'm in the ciy
Toledo and the swords
Segovia with its great acqueduct and the alcazar
Almodovar
and the horrible translations of hollywood films
spanish caravan ( the doors )
paella


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

alessandro_q said:


> España
> 
> La gran via and that small restaurant where I go to eat empanada gallega every time I'm in the ciy
> Toledo and the swords
> ...


oh man....... 

*paella* one of my favorite.....c",)...


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

oddstyle said:


> oh man.......
> 
> *paella* one of my favorite.....c",)...


You must be furious and jealous man ! my wife prepares paella at least once a month at home, and guess who eats it !!!


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

Espana:

Reconquista
Barcelona- Sagrada Familia
Nightlife
very welcoming ppl
Andalusia- Granada 
nice beaches
culture
corrida ( ENOUGH killing bulls for pleasure )


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Espana:

People who think they are not hispanic, even though they speak the real spanish language, just to have an status in life.

Moors.

Sephardim.

People who act xenophobically just to bring up their self steem.

Gypsies.

Celts.

Red roofs.


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

What I think about VENEZUELA ...

1. Hugo Chavez
2. Oil Price
3. Dumping
4. Cuba (geeeezzz ...)
5. United States
6. Invasion
7. Iraq
8. Iran ....


10 .... PLEASE SEND LOWER OIL PRICE TO MY COUNTRY ... PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

FRANCE


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

FRANCE

revolution

paris almost 13 million people

other cities above 1 million Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Toulouse and Nantes and Nice i guess

baguette 

haute couture

ultra super violent and explicit films based in society

GTV

lot of landmarks

asbesto being removed from tour montparnasse

arrondissements in paris

sacre francais

novartis


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Paris... and everything that goes with it
TGV
Jacques Tatis
Le petit Prince
Miterrand and De Gaule
Georges Brassens, MC Solaar and Johnny Hallyday
Mont Saint Michel, Theatres in Orange and Vienne, Old Town of Carcassonne and Aigues Mortes and lots of medieval cities as Colmar or Auxerre
Pont du Gard and Millau Viaduct
Gypsies and horses in the Camargue
Asterix, Sempe and Le Petit Nicolas
Louis de Funes
Napoleon
Impressionism
Vive la Révolution!
Louis XIV
Voltaire
Molieres
Vin et Châteaux!
Les Garçons de la Plages (Monty Python's French Beach Boys) :lol:


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Everything arty...
Wine
Champagne
Great food
Wierd food - frogs legs etc
Beautiful accents
Eifel Tower
Napoleon


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

So much about France...

Amazing history, ancient and recent from Gauls to the Sun King to the Vichy regime
Beautiful Romanse language
Very friendly people (dont believe the hype)
Versailles Palace- the most beautiful one Ive ever visited.
Excellent food (except horse)
Cheap wine
Ile de la Cite -great place for a picnic
Quasimodo
Philosophers
The Franc- adieu hno:
Treziget, Cantona, Zidane, Ba, Ginola etc etc
Alain Prost, Le Man, Magny Cours
The Little Prince
Hungarian president
Watching Le Tour on Rue de Rivoli
Algerians- Zidane
Stylish people
Asterix and Obelisk
Pompous, pointless movies
CDG terrible airport
Gonnes (?) Concord crash site
Breton fishermen
Cafes, croissant espresso
Good rugby players
Guy Forget, Yannick Noah, Mary Pearce
Marie Curie

...and so many more things

The world is a better place thanks to France.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bangladesh

- The most densely-populated "big" country on earth
- The friendliest and the most frank people on earth IMO
- Rampant cyclones
- Bad government but very progressive and hardworking people. 
- Many Food made from turmeric
- 6 regions
- Mighty Jamuna river splitting the country into 2
- soft language called Bengali


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Cox's Bazar
Densest populated country in the world (leaving the ministates out)
Floodings and endless ricefields
Poverty but not too bad HDI
Dhaka - Megacity you hardly see pics of
Good doctors and holistic medicine
Nobel Prize Winner Muhammad Yunus


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

rilham2new said:


> What I think about VENEZUELA ...
> 
> 1. Hugo Chavez
> 2. Oil Price
> ...



uke: ...people have forgotten beautiful landscapes and women :dunno:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> THAILAND!


Thailand:

*- Beautiful landscapes and rivers
- Skyscrapers in Bangkok
- Bugs as national food
- Name similar to my chief's name..Thais
- Boxing...!
- Extrange contour...a tiny frontier with Malaysia. *


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

thai food
bangkok
kick boxing (i know a little btw.  )
pattaya (i guess that´s how it´s pronounced)
SAGAT (who would forget about that SF character)
that elephant-shaped building
that traditional dance with the pointy golden fingers
:cheers:


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*I think of these*


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Is that Ko Phi Phi or Ko Lanta ?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bangkok
Hollyday destination
Tsunami
Tropical Islands
Massages
Prostitution and child abuse by tourists
Golden Triangle
Temples
One Night in Bangkok :lol:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thailand*
Beaches
Bangkok
Phucket
Thai Airways
Lady Boys :lol:


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

*Thailand*
the beauties of nature 
prostitution of children


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Kazakhstan

* Horsemeat
* Steppes
* Moving a capital
* Mountains 
* Extreme climate
* Sun
* Former USSR State
* Middle of nowhere
* Almaty / Astana
* Isolation
* Bleakness
* Borat


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*China*


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

-Very very people
-Amazing economic expansion
-Amazing skyscrapers
-Olympic Games
-Cool cities
-Elongated eyes
-The chinese shops in my neighborhood
-Looots of bicycles
-Chinese wall
-Tibet


----------

